# spring turkey, this gun do it?



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i have a winchester 12ga 3.5 mag ducks unlimited model fibers stock matt black metal. not sure on the barrel length,,,but believe it has two zipcodes at least 28 inches.
with proper choke (and what would that be?) this should do it?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

From what I can discern, by all means.. Which model is it? X2, X3, 535, SXP


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I took my first turkey many years agoing using an ancient Browning A5, it was chambered in 2 3/4". I've since upgraded to an Remington SP10. :yikes: :evilsmile

That being said you've got plenty of gun and for a choke I'd recommend looking into a "Pattern Master". I've go one and use it for turkey and waterfowl both.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok will check that choke out


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Whatever you choose pattern it and then know your range. I would suggest factory full if you have it to start.

Dad in law has killed enough turkeys that he doesn't care so much about killing them any more than hunting them. The last two he took he shot with my 20 pump and 2 3/4" Winchester AA trap loads in 7.5 shot.

One of those was at 7 yards. The other wasn't much more than that.


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

that gun will do fine, a full choke and your choice of turkey loads will do alright out to 45-50 yards maybe farther if you see the pattern is decent. i recommend trying out different loads and seeing what shoots the best.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

chris-remington said:


> that gun will do fine, a full choke and your choice of turkey loads will do alright out to 45-50 yards maybe farther if you see the pattern is decent. i recommend trying out different loads and seeing what shoots the best.


What is your minimum pattern density standards to deem the shot ethical.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> What is your minimum pattern density standards to deem the shot ethical.


 now thats a good question. ^5 for asking it.
i will be going out soon to pattern and introduce my daughter and son in law to shotguns. so this is a timely question for me to learn from.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

john warren said:


> i have a winchester 12ga 3.5 mag ducks unlimited model fibers stock matt black metal. not sure on the barrel length,,,but believe it has two zipcodes at least 28 inches.
> with proper choke (and what would that be?) this should do it?


Warren,

Hail yes and full choke!

O'lame Fred


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

john warren said:


> now thats a good question. ^5 for asking it.
> i will be going out soon to pattern and introduce my daughter and son in law to shotguns. so this is a timely question for me to learn from.


Pretty much the arbitrary standard is 100 pellets in a 10 inch circle. Based on the fact a 10 inch circle has approx. 80 square inches the extra 20 pellets give a little buffer for un eveness.. Where your gun fails to do so you are past your range. 

Very few if any lead guns are going to do this at 50 I have never heard of one and for sure not at 60 and that is with a very good turkey choke and not a factory full.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

Very few if any lead guns are going to do this at 50 I have never heard of one and for sure not at 60 and that is with a very good turkey choke and not a factory full.[/QUOTE]

most of the the birds i have shot over the years have been out to 50+yard. i have i winchester 1300 pump with a tight wad x-full choke. just saying, know what your gun can do.

dave


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

68w said:


> Very few if any lead guns are going to do this at 50 I have never heard of one and for sure not at 60 and that is with a very good turkey choke and not a factory full.


most of the the birds i have shot over the years have been out to 50+yard. i have i winchester 1300 pump with a tight wad x-full choke. just saying, know what your gun can do.

dave[/QUOTE]

Didn't say lead would not kill that far.. But each and every hunter must have some form of standards at given ranges to ensure a 100 percent chance of kill if they do there part.. 

Your standards may be 3 in a Old Milwaukee can but I stand by statement very few lead guns if any will meet my standards at 50..


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I highly recommend a Jelly Head choke. That with my 870 Express (26in barrel) and some Winchester Supreme #5's are a lethal combo. I shot my bird 3 years ago with that combo at almost 65 yards.(I didn't think it was that far until I paced it out) Go with an extra full turkey choke, not just a factory full. My dad peppered a bird at 45 yards with a standard remington full choke in a 28" barrel. It it still alive today so it must not have hurt it at all. My wife smoked her bird at 40 yards with a youth Mossberg 20 guage (20 in barrel) with an undertaker choke. Bird barely twitched. Each gun/choke/shell combo will be different. Figure out which choke you want and grab a few boxes of various brands of ammo and see which one works best for your gun and choke.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> I highly recommend a Jelly Head choke. That with my 870 Express (26in barrel) and some Winchester Supreme #5's are a lethal combo. I shot my bird 3 years ago with that combo at almost 65 yards.(I didn't think it was that far until I paced it out) Go with an extra full turkey choke, not just a factory full. My dad peppered a bird at 45 yards with a standard remington full choke in a 28" barrel. It it still alive today so it must not have hurt it at all. My wife smoked her bird at 40 yards with a youth Mossberg 20 guage (20 in barrel) with an undertaker choke. Bird barely twitched. Each gun/choke/shell combo will be different. Figure out which choke you want and grab a few boxes of various brands of ammo and see which one works best for your gun and choke.


 oh heck yeah,,,, any choke named "jellyhead" gets my vote,,,lol i'll buy one.
as to 50 plus , and all the rest, i will pattern till i get out to where i no longer have a good density,,, and thats where my outer limit is going to be.but like any hunting, i will prefer to getting them right up on my doorstep. i like a one shot and itas over thing on animals too much to make one suffer because i thought i was daniel boone or something.

oh,,for you younger guys,,,daniel boone was this guy that,,,, oh heck never mind....


----------



## chris-remington (Oct 7, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> What is your minimum pattern density standards to deem the shot ethical.


if i can get a pattern where there isnt room for a turkey head to be without receiving damage i say its ethical. i use the targets with the turkey printed on it, i havent had one suffer or run yet.


----------

